# [drivers]2 cartes Wifi atheros, 2 modules différents(résolu)

## bulki

Salut tout le monde,

j'ai une petite box avec 2 cartes Wireless. Maintenant, j'utilise "ath_pci", et il s'occupe de me créer wifi0 et wifi1. Ce que j'aimerais, c'est que je voudrais avoir une carte qui utilise ath5k et l'autre qui utilise ath_pci comme modules. Comment est-ce que je peux faire ça ? (je pensais à une règle UDEV, mais c'était pas fructuant)

Merci pour votre aideLast edited by bulki on Sat Aug 15, 2009 12:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

La gestion des modules se fait via /etc/conf.d/modules et /etc/modules

Si tu indiques là des infos précises (numéro de série, ...) tu pourrais arriver à filtrer tes cartes.

Mais perso je ne vois pas le problème à laisser comme tel  :Wink: 

----------

## bulki

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Mais perso je ne vois pas le problème à laisser comme tel 

 

Le problème c'est que ath_pci littéralement EXPLOSE (Null pointer exception) et me OOops la machine quand il est utilisé en AP + managed. En plus là, il me semble qu'il y a des soucis avec tout ce qui est service realtime :S, sans parler des "missed beacon" qui me dessassocie de la borne. J'ai pu essayer ath5k et il est beaucoup plus stable, mais le mode AP est encore trop expérimentale (marche simplement pas)...

Bon, je vais voir ce que je peux faire, merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah je comprends mieux  :Smile: 

J'imagine que tout s'améliorera au cours des évolutions du noyau (par exemple, j'ai enfin le support de la LED ath5k depuis le 2.6.30  :Cool: )

----------

## bulki

Oui, c'est ce que je pense aussi. Apparement, ils sont gentillement en train de laisser le développement de ath_pci pour se concentrer sur ath5k et ath9k.

Bref, une solution à mon problème est d'utiliser les "bindings":

```

    echo 0000:00:0e.0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ath5k/unbind

    echo 0000:00:0e.0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ath_pci/bin

```

avec "0000:00:0e.0" l'adresse de la carte que je veux changer de driver. 

That's it

----------

